# Rockwell 46-111



## mcmahon.john.t (Jul 15, 2018)

I just purchased a used Rockwell 46-111. I am looking for a Chuck so I can start turning bowls and goblets. The part numbers in the Owner's Manual are 46-950 or 46-951. I cannot find them anywhere on the internet. Can someone help me locate this type of Chuck or recommend an alternative Chuck?


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/698/1390.pdf

page 18 said 1" 8 thread which is very common.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Bob Willing said:


> http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/698/1390.pdf
> 
> page 18 said 1" 8 thread which is very common.


If Bob is right about the 1" 8 tpi thread, then chucks are very common. 

Yesterday morning I ordered a Nova G3 30th Anniversary chuck set for my 1" 8 tpi thread Delta lathe. It has not arrived yet. I saw those chuck sets in the store earlier this year, but I didn't own a lathe at the time. Now that I just bought a used lathe, I discovered that the Nova G3 30th Anniversary sets are currently hard to find. I ordered it from here:

https://www.tools-plus.com/nova-lathes-48246.html

I have seen the Nova G3 chuck (alone, not the kit) available for $100. I am not sure how I will use the extra accessories that come in the kit, but buying them separately would cost more. I also like that it comes with a case to keep the parts organized so they won't get lost. 

There are other brands of chucks available. You can also buy a simple faceplate that screws into the bowl blank. When I learned that my used lathe did not include the "standard" faceplate that was originally included, a friend recommended this one for me:

https://www.amazon.com/Steel-Wood-Lathe-Plate-Threaded/dp/B003THUGSM

I will try out the Nova G3 chuck before I consider buying a faceplate. I wonder what things a faceplate can do that a chuck cannot?


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

A face plate can hold larger pieces. Don't forget on the same page it has metal turning capabilities judging from the accessories.


----------

